# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Правильно ли называть Брахму Господом?

## Vishnu-bhakta

Дорогие вайшнавы!
Такой вопрос:Правильно ли называть Брахму и других полубогов (Индру, Агни) Господом наравне с Шри Кришной? Ведь Кришна-единственный, к кому  применим этот титул. Это все равно что называть маршалом и реального маршала и простого солдата или даже офицера.Уж слишком велика разница в положении, которые они занимают.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Дорогие вайшнавы!
> Такой вопрос:Правильно ли называть Брахму и других полубогов (Индру, Агни) Господом наравне с Шри Кришной? Ведь Кришна-единственный, к кому  применим этот титул. Это все равно что называть маршалом и реального маршала и простого солдата или даже офицера.Уж слишком велика разница в положении, которые они занимают.


Харе Кришна! Недавно тоже пыталась найти ответ на этот вопрос, и нашлось, как всегда, у Шрилы Прабхупады:

" .. в роли ачарьи выступает Майтрея, друг Вьясадевы. Положение Майтреи настолько возвышенно, что его называют Бхагаваном. Как правило, слово бхагаван означает Кришну. Верховную Личность Бога, - кршнас ту бхагаван свайам. Но иногда это слово употребляется и в отношении обычных живых существ, обладающих большим могуществом, таких как Господь Брахма, Господь Шива, Нарада, Вьясадева,Майтрея. Хотя настоящий Бхагаван - это Кришна, к великим личностям тоже иногда применяют термин«Бхагаван», поскольку они обрели максимум возможного знания о Кришне. Невозможно познать Кришну на сто процентов. На это никто не способен,даже Брахма и Шива. Но того, кто полностью следует наставлениям Кришны, также иногда называют Бхагаваном. Настоящий Бхагаван должен знать, чему учит Кришна, и следовать Его наставлениям"

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> к великим личностям тоже иногда применяют термин«Бхагаван», поскольку они обрели максимум возможного знания о Кришне. Невозможно познать Кришну на сто процентов. На это никто не способен, даже Брахма и Шива. Но того, кто полностью следует наставлениям Кришны, также иногда называют Бхагаваном. Настоящий Бхагаван должен знать, чему учит Кришна, и следовать Его наставлениям"


 Почему тогда Прабхупаду и других ачарьев не называют этим титулом?

И если есть термин дэвы - полубоги, боги которые отличаются от Бога, то почему нет Полубхагаванов отличающихся от Бхагавана?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Почему тогда Прабхупаду и других ачарьев не называют этим титулом?


Думаю, когда-нибудь Шрилу Прабхупаду будут повсюду прославлять и почитать, как Нараду Муни и Майтрею Муни. Могущественную личность иногда величали "бхагаван", но Кришна - Он Единственный Сваям Бхагаван _кришнас ту бхагаван свайам_

_Бхагавад-Гита как она есть, введение:_  " Рассказчиком «Бхагавад-гиты» является Господь Шри Кришна. На каждой странице «Бхагавад-гиты» Его называют Верховной Личностью Бога, Бхагаваном. Разумеется, словом бхагаван иногда называют какого-нибудь могущественного человека или полубога, и в данном контексте слово бхагаван также означает, что Господь Шри Кришна является великой личностью."

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> Почему тогда Прабхупаду и других ачарьев не называют этим титулом?





> Думаю, когда-нибудь Шрилу Прабхупаду будут повсюду прославлять и почитать, как Нараду Муни и Майтрею Муни.]


Вот-вот и у меня возникла та же мысль. Ведь с момента смерти многих возвышенных вайшнавов(тех же 6 Госвами Вриндавана) прошло уже более 500 лет, а титулом "Бхагаван" их все таки до сих пор не зовут.




> Могущественную личность иногда величали "бхагаван", но Кришна - Он Единственный Сваям Бхагаван кришнас ту бхагаван свайам


Тогда почему бы могущественную личность не называть "Бог"? зачем тогда термин "полубоги"? Кришну же по этой логике следуето называть просто Единственный Бог или же что было бы более правильно, Верховный (Изначальный) Бог.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Видимо, зависит от контекста, иногда в писаниях написано Господь Брахма, Господь Шива, а иногда говорят о них, как о полубогах. Можно попытаться посмотреть сам текст, его смысловую нагрузку, разобрать его. Но наверняка лучше разбираться с помощью знатоков санскрита, мне кажется.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> Видимо, зависит от контекста, иногда в писаниях написано Господь Брахма, Господь Шива, а иногда говорят о них, как о полубогах. Можно попытаться посмотреть сам текст, его смысловую нагрузку, разобрать его. Но наверняка лучше разбираться с помощью знатоков санскрита, мне кажется.


Так как же определить этот контекст? И опять же, возвращаясь к моему примеру, солдата ни в каком контексте маршалом не назовешь.
А что касается санскрита, то в писаниях на нем(оригинале) ни Брахму ни Индру полубогами не называют. Дэва-это боги, не полубоги. К классу полубогов относятся существа более низкого ранга из свиты богов, это Якши, гандхарвы, апсары, наги и др. А вот Бхагаван-это именно Верховный Господь. Нет понятия Бхагаваны(т.е во множественном числе. Иерархия в таком случае получается такая:Бхагаван-Верховный Бог (Кришна), дэвы-боги (Брахма, Индра, Сурья и др.), полубоги и божественные мудрецы-риши, местные духи и предки-питри. поэтому термин "полубоги" по отношению к Брахме и Индре тоже не вполне корректен. Думаю идеальнее всего был бы такой подход, когда слово "бог" с маленькой буквы обозначало бы как раз одного из представителей сонма божеств, а слово "Бог" с большой буквы означало бы ту самую Изначальную Верховную Личность Кришну. Но в санскрите нет заглавных букв. Зато есть разные обозначения. И Бхагаван это как раз Бог с "большой буквы", а дэва-с маленькой.
Поэтому, Брахма-бог, но не Господь Бог.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Ведь с момента смерти многих возвышенных вайшнавов(тех же 6 Госвами Вриндавана) прошло уже более 500 лет, а титулом "Бхагаван" их все таки до сих пор не зовут.


Зато Саи Бабу зовут  :smilies: . Или есть ещё "Бхагаван Шри Раджниш" (Ошо), "Бхагаван Рамана Махариши"... Нужно ли ставать в такой ряд? :smilies: 
________________ 

_Бхагаван_ значит "обладающий бхагой, достояниями". _Шрила, Шрипад_ значат очень похожее: "обладающий шри, процветанием, процветающими качествами". По сути, все учителя уже носят титут "бхагаван, обладающий достояниями", просто идея выражена другим словом. 
Свами значит "собственник, господин". По сути, все учителя уже носят титут "господь", просто идея выражена другим словом. Тхакур - та же история. 

В изначальных Ведах Творец именуется не иначе как "Праджапати". В самом имени содержится "пати", "господин", значит, и в других его названиях тоже нужно ставить слово, несущее идею господства, это продолжит традицию.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> По сути, все учителя уже носят титут "бхагаван, обладающий достояниями", просто идея выражена другим словом. 
> Свами значит "собственник, господин". По сути, все учителя уже носят титут "господь", просто идея выражена другим словом. Тхакур - та же история


Джай, спасибо за объяснение. Как хорошо понимать санскрит.



> Так как же определить этот контекст?


Можно разобрать любой текст. Например этот: 
http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/4/6/2
Тут Шива и Брахма предстают, как самые могущественные личности, вершители судеб так сказать, поэтому имеет место обращение Господь. В других текстах, где описаны их функции, как полубогов, исполняющих свои роли во Вселенной, там используется определение Полубоги: http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/4/1/22
Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что санскрит, как сложнейший язык, имеет множество всяких оттенков,

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> Зато Саи Бабу зовут . Или есть ещё "Бхагаван Шри Раджниш" (Ошо), "Бхагаван Рамана Махариши"... Нужно ли ставать в такой ряд?
> ________________ 
> 
> _Бхагаван_ значит "обладающий бхагой, достояниями". _Шрила, Шрипад_ значат очень похожее: "обладающий шри, процветанием, процветающими качествами". По сути, все учителя уже носят титут "бхагаван, обладающий достояниями", просто идея выражена другим словом. 
> Свами значит "собственник, господин". По сути, все учителя уже носят титут "господь", просто идея выражена другим словом. Тхакур - та же история. 
> 
> В изначальных Ведах Творец именуется не иначе как "Праджапати". В самом имени содержится "пати", "господин", значит, и в других его названиях тоже нужно ставить слово, несущее идею господства, это продолжит традицию.


Про Саи Бабу и иже с ним и речи конечно же не идет))) Мало ли кто назовет себя Богом, это еще ничего не значит.
По сути то по сути, но вот термины все равно должны применяться разные. Опять же к моему примеру... И маршал и солдат-суть воины, но солдата на основании этого маршалом все равно не зовут!
А по поводу слова "господин" В связи с этим можно привести пример русских слов «Господь» и «господин». Казалось бы, однокоренные слова, но разница между ними колоссальная. Господин-это как та самая могущественная личность, личность, обладающая властью. Или по меньшей мере, уважаемая. А слово Господь применимо только к Богу. Можно сказать «господин Третьяков» но вряд ли кому то придет в голову сказать «Господь Третьяков», ну разве что какому-нибудь иностранцу не очень разбирающемуся в тонкостях языка. Так что "Господин" не равно "Господь".

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Так что "Господин" не равно "Господь".


самое высшее из видимых существ называют Господь. Если на Брахмалоке самый высший Брахма,
то он там Господь Брахма.

В писаниях описано, как преданные первый раз увидев Индру, падают ему в ноги, считая что это Вишну,
потом увидев Брахму, считают его Вишну, потом увидев Шиву считают его Вишну,
потом увидев Вишнудутов, считают их Вишну.

Но если Брахма стоит рядом с Вишну, то уже такого заблуждения не будет и правильно говорить Господь Вишну и господин (господень, то есть чей-то, чей-то преданный, преданный Вишну, получающий от своего Господа качества) Брахма.

Но если Вишну рядом нет, то тяжело понять что Брахма не Господь. Кажется что он
Господь и его так и называют.

Для собаки и человек Господь, для материалиста Царь Господь, для полубогов Брахма Господь,
Индра Господь.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> самое высшее из видимых существ называют Господь.


Ничего подобного! Господь трансцендентен и видеть Его непосредственно могут только очень удачливые души. На каком источнике основано это ваше утверждение? 




> Для собаки и человек Господь, для материалиста Царь Господь, для полубогов Брахма Господь,
> Индра Господь.


Ну так это же явные заблуждения! И мы не должны повторять ошибки собак и материалистов. Господь один, а господ может быть множество.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> мы не должны повторять ошибки собак и материалистов. Господь один, а господ может быть множество.


Вы сколько угодно можете говорить себе "должны - не должны", но встретив Брахму или Шиву или Вишнудута, вы не сможете отличить их от Вишну просто потому что господство (могущество) их превышает многократно всякие возможности нашего сознания-разумения. То есть для нас такая встреча будет равносильна встрече с Господом поскольку наше сознание неспособно объять всё могущество подобного существа.
Мы будем просто ошеломлены и подавлены их величием и могуществом и качествами и богатством.
Вот несовместимость могущества высших существ с возможностями понять или осознать это могущество низшими существами и является источником моего утверждения, о котором вы спрашивали.

Грубо, говоря, если у вас весы с максимально допустимым весом в 10кг то если положить на них 100кг или 1000кг, это будет
без разницы, мы просто увидим что весы зашкаливают и только. А насколько они зашкаливают - понять могут только те, 
кто имеют соответствующие органы чувств. Как говорил Прабхупада, Бога увидеть можно, только если у нас есть
соответствующее зрение, Кришну могут распознать только те, чьи глаза умащены бальзамом любви. Многие не имеющие
подобного бальзама, часто лично видели Кришну но не считали его Богом. Зато считали Богом Брахму или Шиву.

преманджана-ччхурита-бхакти-вилочанена
сантах садаива хридайешу вилокайанти
говиндам ади-пурушам там ахам бхаджами.
Я поклоняюсь изначальной Личности Бога, Говинде, которого всегда видят в своем сердце чистые преданные, чьи глаза умащены бальзамом любви к Богу.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Srila Prabhupada сам использовал слово Lord, которое на русский переводится в изданиях ББТ как "Господь". Изначально этот термин переводится на русский в предельно широком смысле - того, кто занимает господствующее положение. Известно, что в Британии да сих пор существует аристократический титул - "лорд".

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> Srila Prabhupada сам использовал слово Lord, которое на русский переводится в изданиях ББТ как "Господь". Изначально этот термин переводится на русский в предельно широком смысле - того, кто занимает господствующее положение. Известно, что в Британии да сих пор существует аристократический титул - "лорд".


Только вот короля лордом не называют. Ну а недостатки перевода-они и есть недостатки.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Дорогие вайшнавы!
> Такой вопрос:Правильно ли называть Брахму и других полубогов (Индру, Агни) Господом наравне с Шри Кришной?


Как гуна-аватары Господь Брахма и Господь Шива находятся на одном уровне с Господом Вишну. 
Поэтому для них вполне оправдано. При этом Кришна или Вишну провозглашены Верховной Личностью Бога столь много раз, что вряд ли кто-то поймет неправильно. 

В русском не так много средств, как в санскрите и, по-моему, переводчики в этом вопросе сделали все, что только возможно.

И я никогда не видела у Шрилы Прабхупады таких сочетаний, как "Господь Агни" или "Господь Индра".

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> И я никогда не видела у Шрилы Прабхупады таких сочетаний, как "Господь Агни" или "Господь Индра".


http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/10/27/22-23
индрах — Господь Индра;

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Хм. Еще где-то есть? 

__________________

У Шрилы Прабхупады не "Господь Индра", а Lord Indra. 
Смотрим варианты перевода слова Lord : 

https://translate.google.ru/#auto/ru/lord

_имя существительное:_
*господин
владыка
повелитель
властитель*
супруг
магнат
муж
феодальный сеньор
промышленный король

_глагол:_
давать титул лорда
титуловать лордом

Даже нет значения "Господь".

В Lingvo одно из значений Lord (рел.) - Бог, Господь, Владыка

Что интересно, английское слово King (царь, в гос. иерархии - властелин по отношению к Lord) уже имеет значения "Бог" и "Всевышний".  

В речи Шрилы Прабхупады "Бог" (Верховная Личность Бога) - это God или Godhead (Божество). Один из самых частых оборотов у него - "Krishna, Supreme Personality of Godhead"
https://translate.google.ru/#en/ru/God

Надо бы обратиться в русское BBT, чтобы в пословном переводе шлоки 
http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/10/27/22-23 
исправили "Господь Индра" на "повелитель/властитель/господин, Индра".

_______________

Для большей ясности посмотрите контекст. К примеру, одна из предыдущих шлок
http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/10/27/20 :  

(Сурабхи обращается к Кришне: ) *Ты Божество, которому мы поклоняемся. Поэтому, о Господь вселенной, ради блага коров, брахманов, полубогов и всех праведников, стань нашим Индрой.*

_Комментарий:_ 
Верховный Господь самодостаточен: Он может обходиться без посторонней помощи. Он назначил одного из Своих бесчисленных сыновей на пост Индры, повелителя райских планет, однако тот злоупотребил своей властью. Поэтому теперь Сурабхи просит _Кришну, Абсолютную Истину, Самому стать ее господином — ее Индрой_. Человек должен как можно лучше исполнять свой долг, не гордясь своим положением; поступая так, мы никогда не окажемся в столь неловком положении, в каком оказался царь Индра, напавший на Господа Кришну и Его преданных слуг во Вриндаване.


*You are our worshipable Deity. Therefore, O Lord of the universe, for the benefit of the cows, the brahmanas, the demigods and all other saintly persons, please become our Indra.*

_Purport:_ 
The Supreme Lord is self-sufficient: He can do everything Himself. The Lord appointed one of His innumerable children to the position of Indra, the lord of the cosmic heaven. But Indra abused his authority, and now _Surabhi requests Lord Krsna, the Absolute Truth, to directly become her Lord, her Indra._ We should carefully perform our duties without false pride; thus we will not become obsolete and embarrassed, as in the present case of King Indra, who actually attacked Lord Krsna and His Vrndavana devotees.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Srila Prabhupada сам использовал слово Lord, которое на русский переводится в изданиях ББТ как "Господь".


Переводчики настолько привыкли переводить "Lord Krisna\Visnu\Brahma\Siva" с помощью "Господь..." , что в шлоке ШБ 10.27.22-23 образовалась ошибка (обратная замена семантических полей).

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Переводчики настолько привыкли переводить "Lord Krisna\Visnu\Brahma\Siva" с помощью "Господь..." , что в шлоке ШБ 10.27.22-23 образовалась ошибка (обратная замена семантических полей).


Господь Индра действительно редко встречается, но если как вы говорите нужно и Lord Brahma, Lord Siva исправить, то это все книги ББТ надо исправить, т.к. во всех книгах чуть не на каждой странице так.

С другой стороны, если Прабхупада использовал Lord Krisna и тут же в другом месте Lord Brahma, то как прикажете переводить?

И вы ошибаетесь, что Прабхупада не имел в виду Господь под словом Lord и не переводчики в этом виноваты. Вот сами смотрите

_SB 3.8.1 — The great sage Maitreya Muni said to Vidura: The royal dynasty of King P?ru is worthy to serve the pure devotees because all the descendants of that family are devoted to the Personality of Godhead. You are also born in that family, and it is wonderful that because of your attempt the transcendental pastimes of the Lord are becoming newer and newer at every moment._

И тут же рядом Lord про Брахму
_SB 3.8.17 — Lord Brahm?, situated in that lotus, could not perfectly understand the creation, the lotus or himself. At the end of the millennium the air of devastation began to move the water and the lotus in great circular waves.
SB 3.8.18 — Lord Brahm?, in his ignorance, contemplated: Who am I that am situated on the top of this lotus? Wherefrom has it sprouted? There must be something downwards, and that from which this lotus has grown must be within the water.
SB 3.8.19 — Lord Brahm?, thus contemplating, entered the water through the channel of the stem of the lotus. But in spite of entering the stem and going nearer to the navel of Vi??u, he could not trace out the root._

И опять Lord про Господа
_SB 3.8.5 — The sages came from the highest planets down to the lower region through the water of the Ganges, and therefore the hair on their heads was wet. They touched the lotus feet of the Lord, which are worshiped with various paraphernalia by the daughters of the serpent-king when they desire good husbands.
SB 3.8.6 — The four Kum?ras, headed by Sanat-kum?ra, who all knew the transcendental pastimes of the Lord, glorified the Lord in rhythmic accents with selected words full of affection and love. At that time Lord Sa?kar?a?a, with His thousands of raised hoods, began to radiate an effulgence from the glowing stones on His head.
SB 3.8.7 — Lord Sa?kar?a?a thus spoke the purport of ?r?mad-Bh?gavatam to the great sage Sanat-kum?ra, who had already taken the vow of renunciation. Sanat-kum?ra also, in his turn, when inquired of by S??khy?yana Muni, explained ?r?mad-Bh?gavatam as he had heard it from Sa?kar?a?a.
SB 3.8.8 — The great sage S??khy?yana was the chief amongst the transcendentalists, and when he was describing the glories of the Lord in terms of ?r?mad-Bh?gavatam, it so happened that my spiritual master, Par??ara, and B?haspati both heard him._

Переводчики спите спокойно, сам Прабхупада использовал *Lord* как Господь.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

И самое смешное - пословный перевод SB 10.27.22-23, я так понимаю, оригинал от Прабхупады

_?r?-?uka? uv?ca — ?r? ?ukadeva Gosv?m? said; evam — thus; k???am — Lord K???a; up?mantrya — requesting; surabhi? — mother Surabhi; payas? — with milk; ?tmana? — her own; jalai? — with the water; ?k??a-ga?g?y?? — of the Ganges flowing through the heavenly region (known as the Mand?kin?); air?vata — of Indra’s carrier, the elephant Air?vata; kara — by the trunk; uddh?tai? — carried; indra? — Lord Indra; sura — by the demigods; ??ibhi? — and the great sages; s?kam — accompanied; codita? — inspired; deva — of the demigods; m?t?bhi? — by the mothers (headed by Aditi); abhyasi?cata — he bathed; d???rham — Lord K???a, the descendant of King Da??rha; govinda? iti — as Govinda; ca — and; abhyadh?t — he named the Lord._

Тут в одной шлоке Lord и Кришна и Индра, и Говинда - имя Лорда.

Как прикажете переводить несчастным виноватым переводчикам?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Переводчики спите спокойно, сам Прабхупада использовал Lord как Господь.


Использовал, использовал! Иначе, для чего бы он писал об этом сам в комментариях?:
"Как правило, слово бхагаван означает Кришну. Верховную Личность Бога, - кршнас ту бхагаван свайам. Но иногда это слово употребляется и в отношении обычных живых существ, обладающих большим могуществом, таких как Господь Брахма, Господь Шива, Нарада, Вьясадева,Майтрея. Хотя настоящий Бхагаван - это Кришна, к великим личностям тоже иногда применяют термин«Бхагаван», поскольку они обрели максимум возможного знания о Кришне."

" Разумеется, словом бхагаван иногда называют какого-нибудь *могущественного человека или полубога*, и в данном контексте слово бхагаван также означает, что Господь Шри Кришна является великой личностью."

Или обсуждается что-то другое уже?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> И вы ошибаетесь, что Прабхупада не имел в виду Господь под словом Lord и не переводчики в этом виноваты. Вот сами смотрите
> 
> _SB 3.8.1 — The great sage Maitreya Muni said to Vidura: The royal dynasty of King P?ru is worthy to serve the pure devotees because all the descendants of that family are devoted to the Personality of Godhead. You are also born in that family, and it is wonderful that because of your attempt the transcendental pastimes of the Lord are becoming newer and newer at every moment._
> 
> И тут же рядом Lord про Брахму
> [I]SB 3.8.17 — *Lord* Brahm?,


Вам знакомо понятие определенный артикль?  :smilies:  




> Переводчики спите спокойно, сам Прабхупада использовал *Lord* как Господь.


Вы так категоричны ) И это ваше понимание - оно помогло вам понять, почему у Прабхупады - и вдруг "Lord Indra"?  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> И самое смешное - пословный перевод SB 10.27.22-23, я так понимаю, оригинал от Прабхупады


Так я и писала пояснение на предыдущей стр., исходя из пословного перевода SB 10.27.22-23 на английском, у Прабхупады. 




> _?r?-?uka? uv?ca — ?r? ?ukadeva Gosv?m? said; evam — thus; k???am — Lord K???a; up?mantrya — requesting; surabhi? — mother Surabhi; payas? — with milk; ?tmana? — her own; jalai? — with the water; ?k??a-ga?g?y?? — of the Ganges flowing through the heavenly region (known as the Mand?kin?); air?vata — of Indra’s carrier, the elephant Air?vata; kara — by the trunk; uddh?tai? — carried; indra? — Lord Indra; sura — by the demigods; ??ibhi? — and the great sages; s?kam — accompanied; codita? — inspired; deva — of the demigods; m?t?bhi? — by the mothers (headed by Aditi); abhyasi?cata — he bathed; d???rham — Lord K???a, the descendant of King Da??rha; govinda? iti — as Govinda; ca — and; abhyadh?t — he named the Lord._
> 
> Тут в одной шлоке Lord и Кришна и Индра, и Говинда - имя Лорда. 
> 
> Как прикажете переводить несчастным виноватым переводчикам?


Переводчики уже всё перевели правильно, вас не спрашивая, к счастью... Где нужно, используя "Господь", где не нужно - пропуская, применяя иные средства, и т.д. и т.п... 

Единственно, в чем ошиблись - в пословном переводе ШБ 10.22-23 - назвали Индру Господом, но это я уже пояснила, почему могло возникнуть. По привычке. 

И не они "несчастные", а те, кто не зная хорошо английского и не зная теории перевода, пытаются выбраться из дебрей своих выдумок... 

Давайте каждый будет заниматься своим делом, и если вы не переводчик - не надо выговаривать тем, кто имеет к переводам какое-то отношение.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Или мы обсуждаем что-то другое уже?


Лично я говорю про тонкости, которые могут понять те, кто понимают что такое семантические поля слов и кто знают теорию перевода с одного наречия на другое )

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> вопрос:Правильно ли называть Брахму и других полубогов (Индру, Агни) Господом наравне с Шри Кришной? Ведь Кришна-единственный, к кому  применим этот титул.


На русском слово "Господь" однозначно воспринимается нами как указание на Всевышнего и только. Начинающие читать книги Прабхупады могут фиксировать ощущение некоторой избыточности словосочетаний "Господь Кришна\Вишну" и т.п. Кришна\Вишну и так провозглашается на страницах книг Верховной Личностью Бога, - и нам вообще-то достаточно одного обозначения:  либо Господь, либо Кришна, Вишну, Нарайана. Нам так думается: а разве есть другие "Господа", зачем это постоянное уточнение, что Кришна - Господь. 

На английском не так, у них слово Lord в его религиозном значении применяется (напр., в Библии) рядом с опр. именем Бога. Это если упрощенно говорить. Им это привычно, в отличии от нас. 

Но называние разных таттв конструкциями "Господь+Имя" необходимо в нашей традиции, так как экспансии Господа неисчислимы. Нам же надо учиться различать.

На санскрите нет этих уточнений (Как правило, нет. Сейчас речь не об особых шлоках навроде _кришнас ту бхагаван свайам_), и в шлоках - только имена Господа или Его качества. Подразумевается, что знающие санскрит уже разбираются. В пословном переводе Прабхупада напоминает\обучает, Кто есть Кто. Литературный выполняет свою функцию.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Переводчики уже всё перевели правильно, вас не спрашивая, к счастью... Где нужно, используя "Господь", где не нужно - пропуская, применяя иные средства, и т.д. и т.п... 
> 
> Единственно, в чем ошиблись - в пословном переводе ШБ 10.22-23 - назвали Индру Господом, но это я уже пояснила, почему могло возникнуть. По привычке.


Нам конечно куда уж понять, вот если бы вы спустились с небес и объяснили нам поподробнее, все таки
почему в английском написано Лорд, в русском переведено как Господь, но вы настаиваете всё таки что
Лорд это не Господь. Самостоятельно без того, кто знает эти тонкости, вот как вы, мне лично самому трудно понять.

Я вижу что реабилитированные переводчики перевели везде Лорд как Господь вне зависимости от наличия или отсутствия артикля, что противоречит вашей идее о том, что Лорд в употреблении Прабхупады это никакой не Господь. И внятного объяснения пока не понял.




> Давайте каждый будет заниматься своим делом


А давайте не будем указывать кому каким делом заниматься. Вопросы заданы нормальные, по делу,
а в ответ получены указания не совать свой нос не в свое дело. Если не совать свой нос и заниматься всегда только своим делом, то как же разобраться?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Вопросы заданы нормальные, по делу,
> а в ответ получены указания не совать свой нос не в свое дело.


Э, нет. Вы сказали мне, что я ошиблась... Разве вы вопросы при этом задавали? 
Вы может быть, только сейчас спросили. А до этого показывали, что можете мне объяснять... 

Мало того, я уже расписала _подробно_, почему перевод Lord Indra как "Господь Индра" неверен - но вы почему-то не видите ответ...

Если что, этот пост на пред. стр.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> На русском слово "Господь" однозначно воспринимается нами как указание на Всевышнего и только.


Это спорное утверждение. Многие исследователи русского языка с вами не согласятся, в том числе и в словаре Даля указаны
другие значения.

Вот например одно из исследований на эту тему:
http://www.proza.ru/2010/11/28/171
_Слово "Господарь" древнее слова "Государь", "Господин" и "Господь". А интерпретация слова "Господь" в значение "Бог" почти современное (подтверждено Далем, прим))
     Объединяют слова две корневые основы: "Гос" и "Подарь" - "Подь" - "Дарь" - "Подать" - "Дарить".
     Данные корневые основы составляют основу словам "Гостить" - "Подарить" - "Погост" - "Дарить" - "Посещать" - "Подать" - "Погощать" - "Угощать" - "Гостевать" и т.п.
     Вывод из вышесказанного только один, точнее два. Слова ГОСПОДАРЬ или ГОСПОДЬ имеют в своей корневой основе два родовых слова: ГОСТИТЬ (ГОСТЬ) и ДАРОВАТЬ, ДАРИТЬ (ДАР). То есть тот, кто прибыл с небес для нас ГОСТЬ, несущий некий ДАР. Таким образом, мы говорим в первую очередь о ГОСТЕ, а затем о его действиях, о ДАРАХ._
Кстати, автор относит слово Бог, как произошедшее от индийского Бхага.

Тогда становится понятным, например, выражение Господь Иисус Христос. Тот кто пришел (гость) нам что-то дать (подать).
А имя уже уточняет кто именно пришел. Брахма, ИИсус и т.д.
Господь Всевышний. Есть значит и другой, не всевышний. Но Господь. Господь это звание, а всевышний - имя.
Точно как и в случае с Лордом.
Так что Господь + Имя - это не только в английском, а и везде так.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> В русском не так много средств, как в санскрите и, по-моему, переводчики в этом вопросе сделали все, что только возможно.


Причему тут санскрит? В санскрите вообще написано индрах. А переводчики переводят не с санскрита, а с английского.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Э, нет. Вы сказали мне, что я ошиблась... Разве вы вопросы при этом задавали? 
> Вы может быть, только сейчас спросили. А до этого показывали, что можете мне объяснять...


Вы ошиблись когда сказали что ИНдра не бывает Лорд, я вам привел цитату, тогда вы сказали что это переводчики виноваты. Тогда я спросил 2 раза (!) - как же они виноваты, и как прикажете им переводить, если кругом Лорд и везде переведено как Господь ОДИНАКОВО. То есть Лорд в исходнике Прабхупады. А вместо ответа начали про не свое дело, про хорошо что меня не спросили, про тонкости перевода (не вижу тут тонкостей, переведено кругом одинаково), про авторитет гугла-переводчика, хотя в других словарях Лорд переводится как Господь тоже, например в Лингво и т.д. А теперь вы говорите что я ничего не спрашивал и даже хотел показать, что "можете мне объяснить". Я не вам пытаюсь объяснить, а суть понять. Свое мнение я уже высказал ранее, что все кто велик и могущественен для нас - это господин, господь, лорд и т.д. Не только сам Всевышний, но и все кто рангом пониже тоже.




> Мало того, я уже расписала _подробно_, почему перевод Lord Indra как "Господь Индра" неверен - но вы почему-то не видите ответ...
> 
> Если что, этот пост на пред. стр.


Там не очень внятно. Хорошо бы вы потрудились повторить яснее. Я так понял, что вы имели в виду, что несмотря на то, что у Прабхупады стоит Лорд, то нужно бы его оттуда убрать по смыслу? Тогда у меня вопрос, откуда переводчики могут знать что имел там в виду Прабхупада? Что это за сование носа в смысл сказанного Прабхупадой? Так недалеко и до искажений в учение.




> перевод Lord Indra как "Господь Индра" неверен


То есть если я понял правильно, по вашему нужно бы переводить так:
Lord Indra - перевод Царь Индра
Lord Brahma - перевод Царь Брахма
Lord Krishna - перевод Царь Кришна
The Lord - перевод Господь
Так вы предлагаете читать смысл, если допустим я читаю по английски?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Вы ошиблись когда сказали что ИНдра не бывает Лорд


Э, нет. Я написала, что *нигде не видела у Прабхупады, чтобы он называл Индру или Агни Господом.* 
Вы в ответ нашли русский перевод - "Господь Индра". Но это не слова Прабхупады, это вариант от переводчика. Надеюсь, это понятно. 
Прабхупада написал "Lord Indra " - и согласно нашей философии это значит "повелитель, Индра". 

Так что это не я ошиблась. Это вы не поняли, что я сказала. 




> не вижу тут тонкостей, переведено кругом одинаково


Это вы так думаете, что везде одинаково переведено, но это не так. Я вам 20 шлоку посоветовала. Вы ее посмотрели?  http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/10/27/20





> про авторитет гугла-переводчика, хотя в других словарях Лорд переводится как Господь тоже, например в Лингво и т.д.


Это я поспешила - считайте, что это было сгущение красок, чтобы показать, что у Lord _намного_ больше значений, чем "Господь" и "господин".  




> Свое мнение я уже высказал ранее, что все кто велик и могущественен для нас - это господин, господь, лорд и т.д. Не только сам Всевышний, но и все кто рангом пониже тоже.


И откуда это у вас? Гаудия-Вайшнавы четко различают "господина" и "Господа" - и учитывают _ачинтья-бхеда-абхеда-таттву_. 






> Там не очень внятно. Хорошо бы вы потрудились повторить яснее.


Там очень внятно:  у Lord _множество_ значений. 




> Я так понял, что вы имели в виду, что несмотря на то, что у Прабхупады стоит Лорд, то нужно бы его оттуда убрать по смыслу?


У слова Lord значений много, вместе с "Индра" нужно использовать другие, не "Господь", а например,  как в 20 шлоке. 

Иногда слово можно и убрать, когда требуется - ради точности перевода.
Возможно, вам эти тонкости не понятны от того, что вы не в России. 





> Тогда у меня вопрос, откуда переводчики могут знать что имел там в виду Прабхупада? 
> Что это за сование носа в смысл сказанного Прабхупадой?


Хорошему переводчику смысл ясен благодаря хорошему знанию учения парампары.




> Так недалеко и до искажений в учение.


В пословном переводе шлок 22-23 одно искажение и произошло - как раз потому, что перевели Lord Indra автоматически, как привыкли - "Господь Индра", а надо было бы - "господин\повелитель, Индра". 





> То есть если я понял правильно, по вашему нужно бы переводить так:
> Lord Indra - перевод Царь Индра
> Lord Brahma - перевод Царь Брахма
> Lord Krishna - перевод Царь Кришна
> The Lord - перевод Господь


Поняли неправильно. Я же ясно написала: перевод там верный, кроме Lord Indra.




> Так вы предлагаете читать смысл, если допустим я читаю по английски?


Чтобы смысл прочесть, надо очень хорошо знать философию. Просто чтения по-английски мало.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Причему тут санскрит? В санскрите вообще написано индрах. А переводчики переводят не с санскрита, а с английского.


Это вы так думаете. Но они учитывают санскрит, вне всяких сомнений. Иногда даже слишком умничают и рисуются, показывая свое разумение  - и дописывают от себя то, чего нет у Прабхупады). Поэтому красная Гита лучше - никто из переводчиков тогда такого не смел и помыслить, а сейчас это запросто, места такие встречаются.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Это спорное утверждение. Многие исследователи русского языка с вами не согласятся, в том числе и в словаре Даля указаны
> другие значения.


Многие? Ну вам с Украины наверное виднее, как в России слово "Господь" воспринимается.  
Словарь Даля уже не так актуален. Время идет, словари устаревают. Даже если когда-то это слово было не так однозначно (я не смотрела, что там по Далю), сейчас оно однозначно для обычного носителя русского языка. Мы разбираем современный перевод, а не перевод для людей прошлых веков.
Не живя в стране, вряд ли можно чувствовать язык лучше его прямых носителей. 





> Господь Всевышний. Есть значит и другой, не всевышний.


Нет, Всевышний - это лишь метафора для Господь, поэзия. "Господь Всевышний, на Твое милосердие уповаю". Также как "Господь Бог" - метафора, украшение, усиление. 
Никаких ассоциаций с тем, что есть и другой Господь, не возникает из фразы "Господь Всевышний". Это ваша выдумка. А вот "Боги" на русском есть.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вот что такое Lord и God для носителей английского - есть разница с русским восприятием слов "Господь" и "Бог". В этом и труд переводчиков, чтобы не просто дословно переводить, а учитывая менталитет носителей языка перевода.

*God vs Lord*

In a religious context, Lord is a title that is used for different gods and deities. Lord often refers to the almighty or the creator of the universe or the savior of mankind. Jesus is often referred to as Lord more often then he is called God. Lord is one that rules over others.

God is also referred to as supreme. Though there can be only be a few lords ? who are considered to be on top of others, there are many gods. One can come across the god of wealth, god of fortune, god of love or the god of death, just to name a few.

Apart from the religious connotation, lord is generally used for persons who are of higher rank in society. Lord is a title bestowed upon persons who rule others. The ministers and the subjects usually referred to a king as lord. It is also a title that is connected with feudal power. The persons who have been bestowed with feudal titles like baron are often called lords. Lord is also a term that is used to address judges in certain countries.

Regarding their etymology, God comes from the Hebrew Elohim and the Greek Theos. Lord is a word that comes from Greek Kurios or Hebrew Adonai. Lord is also related to Old English? word ‘hlaford’ that means ruler or master.

In the English language, it was the bible translators who first used the word lord. The word God was first used in the 6th century.

Summary

    1. Lord often refers to the almighty or the creator of the universe or the savior of mankind. Lord is one that rules over others. God is also referred to as supreme.
    2. Though there can be only be a few lords who are considered to be on top of others, there are many gods.
    3. Apart from the religious connotation, lord is generally used for persons who are of higher rank in society.
    4. Lord is also a title that is connected with feudal power. It is also a term that is used to address judges in certain countries.
    5. God comes from Hebrew Elohim and Greek Theos. Lord is a word that comes from Greek Kurios or Hebrew Adonai. Lord is also related to Old English? word ‘hlaford’ that means ruler or master.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Чтобы смысл прочесть, надо очень хорошо знать философию. Просто чтения по-английски мало.


Получается так, чтобы по английски смысл прочесть нужно знать философию, а чтобы по русски прочесть,
то уже философию знать можно меньше? Раз уже философия добавляется в перевод, то получается так.

Хотя теперь еще нужно знать дополнительно к философии то, что в России под господом имеют в виду только всевышнего (с ваших слов, хотя многое говорил об обратном). И к тому же ведь русский язык используют и изучают не только в России. Еще больше запутано получается, если теперь и переводчики философию и нюансы языка в перевод вклыдывают. Имхо, лучше бы они для таких многозначных слов давали бы толкование смыслов, которые в данном случае используют, а то ведь оказывается на слово Господь нужно толкование (и наверное на многие другие слова тоже), и в аннотации переводчика должно бы быть написано, что переводчики переводят учитывая современное толкование слова Господь как исключительно Всевышний, как оказывается принято в современной России. Это ж надо догадаться еще.

Это похоже на то, как если переводить с английского на французский, то чтобы понять смысл, нужно вначале учитывать,  переводят на бельгийский-французский, канадский-французский и какой.

То есть вот если бы в аннотации было, что 
- в переводе под словом Господь имеется в виду только Всевышний
- в переводе под словом .... имеется в виду ....

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> дописывают от себя то, чего нет у Прабхупады


Да, вот так раз за разом через время и теряется смысл

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Многие? Ну вам с Украины наверное виднее, как в России слово "Господь" воспринимается.


А что в России патент на использование русского языка? Я про Россию ничего не говорил, а вы уже 2 раза упомянули.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Нет, Всевышний - это лишь метафора для Господь, поэзия. "Господь Всевышний, на Твое милосердие уповаю". Также как "Господь Бог" - метафора, украшение, усиление. 
> Никаких ассоциаций с тем, что есть и другой Господь, не возникает из фразы "Господь Всевышний". Это ваша выдумка. А вот "Боги" на русском есть.


Это вы придумали версию или претендуете что это истина в последней инстанции?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Вот что такое Lord и God для носителей английского - есть разница с русским восприятием слов "Господь" и "Бог". В этом и труд переводчиков, чтобы не просто дословно переводить, а учитывая менталитет носителей языка перевода.*God vs Lord*


Я с вами согласен, что разница есть между русским Господь и английским Лорд, но не согласен в том что разница в том, как вы её описываете. Если честно, то мое восприятие Господь ближе к английскому Лорд, английское Лорд фактически как Господин, а Господь выше Господина, но не бесконечно высоко и не метафора.
Я хоть и с Украины, но родился и вырос в Севастополе, вот не знаю, отнесете ли вы меня к каким носителям языка.
Чтобы не быть голословными, хотелось бы где-то почитать подтверждение, что ваше понимание значение слова Господь авторитетно и распространяется на понимание носителей языка, а не ваша личная фантазия.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Имхо, лучше бы они для таких многозначных слов давали бы толкование смыслов


Слово "Господь" не является многозначным. Многозначным является слово "господин". 
Я посмотрела у Даля, к которому вы аппелируете. Даже у Даля (а это 1859 г.) так же, как я говорю:  

Господь
м. 
встарь: государь, господин; 
ныне: Всевышний, Владыка, Бог, Создатель.

Но даже будь не так, повторю, что популярные у некоторых отсылки к Далю далеко не всегда уместны в наше время. Словари устаревают, поскольку в меняющемся мире и языки меняются. 

Словарь Даля называют энциклопедией русской народной жизни первой половины XIX века. Из него можно узнать, что крестьянин сеял, как строил дом, какие употреблял сельскохозяйственные орудия, что носил, какие у него были праздники и обычаи...  

Родился Владимир Иванович в очень своеобразной семье. Отец его был датчанин, мать – немка. Но все, включая бабушку, владели многими языками. В доме была масса книг, и среди них – словари. Бабушка переводила на русский пьесы иностранных авторов, и порой здесь всей семьей подыскивали для нее нужное слово. В такой обстановке, наверное, трудно было не заразиться любовью к слову.

Позднее Даль много путешествовал по России, общался с простыми людьми. Он поражался точности и емкости их речи и горько жаловался друзьям: «Мы языка своего не знаем… а что еще хуже, и не хотим его узнать…» 

Времена были такие – в прорубленное Петром I окно из Европы к нам хлынул такой поток иноязычных речений, что верхушка российского общества не только говорить и писать по-русски разучилась, но и думать на родном языке считала зазорным. Бытовало мнение, что язык наш беден и неспособен выразить сколько-нибудь сложные понятия.

...Даль так объяснял цель своей работы: «… не утверждаю, будто вся народная речь, ни даже все слова речи этой должны быть внесены в образованный русский язык; я утверждаю только, что мы должны изучить простую и прямую русскую речь народа и усвоить ее себе, как все живое усвояет себе добрую пищу и претворяет ее в свою кровь и плоть».






> То есть вот если бы в аннотации было, что
> - в переводе под словом Господь имеется в виду только Всевышний


Если только ради вас. Всем остальным и так это очевидно. 

Когда речь о разных Вишну-таттвах, за "Господь" Их разные святые имена следуют. 

Когда просто "Господь" - это однозначно "Всевышний". 




> А что в России патент на использование русского языка?


Простите, но даже у Даля "Господь" - это Всевышний. Вы со времен "до Даля" вне России находитесь? 

Сейчас существует "канадский русский", его понимают только потомки русских, уехавших в Канаду несколько столетий назад. Это конечно крайний случай, просто чтобы вы понимали, что речь не о каком-то возвеличивании себя как россиян. А том, что среда всегда на язык влияет. 




> Я про Россию ничего не говорил, а вы уже 2 раза упомянули.


Вы ничего не говорили, поскольку я и не создавала ситуации, в которой оппоненту только и остается упомянуть страну проживания, чтобы отрезвить: что вы вряд ли можете так же язык чувствовать, как чувствуют его в самой России. 




> Если честно, то мое восприятие Господь ближе к английскому Лорд,


О том и речь, что ваш русский испытывает влияние среды. И вам надо бы осторожнее сомневаться в том, что русские в России говорят правильно. 




> английское Лорд фактически как Господин, а Господь выше Господина, но не бесконечно высоко и не метафора.


"Господь" _бесконечно_ выше, чем господин. Настолько, насколько Бог выше джив. У слова "Господь" нет мн.ч. 

Есть одно исключение. Господь (Кришна) может слышать, как слуги называют Его "своим господином". Такое обращение "мой господин" выше - но только потому что это сфера высших рас, когда Кришна и не хочет, чтобы Его Господом Богом считали. Здесь же сейчас другая тема. 

И я не говорила, что Господь - это метафора. 






> Чтобы не быть голословными, хотелось бы где-то почитать подтверждение, что ваше понимание значение слова Господь авторитетно и распространяется на понимание носителей языка, а не ваша личная фантазия.


Что же, ищите подтверждений... что солнце восходит на Востоке  :smilies:  Смешно, право слово ) Подтверждения найти легко - любые толковые словари он-лайн.

У меня служение связано с переводами на русский. А чем вы в ИСККОН занимаетесь, чтобы предполагать, что я фантазирую? По тому, что вы пишете на форуме, складывается впечатление, что вы пока что еще даже не прошли обучение в парампаре по философии. 

Простите, из дискуссии с вами выхожу, у нас с вами слишком разный вес в плане уровня ответственности. Я трачу время на объяснения, а вы в ответ такое пишете. Начните спрашивать у тех, в чьем авторитете вы не сомневаетесь.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Вот, кстати еще
ШБ 8.5.20
индра-в?йу-?д?н — (полубогов) возглавляемых Господом Индрой и Ваю

 ШБ 10.9.19 — О Махараджа Парикшит, вся эта вселенная с ее великими, могущественными полубогами, такими как Господь Шива, Господь Брахма и Господь Индра, находится во власти Всевышнего. Однако у Верховного Господа есть одно трансцендентное качество: Он подчиняется Своим преданным. И теперь Кришна проявил его.

ШБ 5.1 вступление
Он согласился править царством только потому, что его попросили об этом такие великие полубоги, как Господь Брахма и Господь Индра, царь небес.

ШБ 9.17
Раджи и сам был настолько могуществен, что Господь Индра отдал ему райское царство. Когда после смерти Раджи его сыновья отказались вернуть Индре его царство, по воле Брихаспати они лишились разума, и Господь Индра без труда одолел их.

 ШБ 3.26.58 — Затем у вселенской формы Господа появилось две руки и вместе с ними способность брать и ронять предметы, после чего возник Господь Индра. Вслед за этим у вселенской формы выросли ноги, вместе с ними возникла способность двигаться, после чего на свет появился Господь Вишну.

шб 8.10.24
Господь Индра, которого именуют Балабхитом, увидев, в каком настроении пребывают его противники, пришел в страшный гнев.
ШБ 8.10.25 — Сидя на Айравате — слоне, способном перемещаться в любом направлении и хранить запасы воды и вина, чтобы поливать ими своего наездника, — Господь Индра напоминал солнце, восходящее из-за горы Удаягири с ее многочисленными озерами.
ШБ 8.10.26 — Господа Индру, царя небес, окружали полубоги, которые восседали на колесницах, украшенных флагами и экипированных всевозможным оружием. Среди них были Ваю, Агни, Варуна и другие правители планет со своими свитами.

ЧЧ Мадхья 23.116
Господь Индра говорит: «Мы спрашивали Господа Брахму о Твоей вечной планете, но так и не смогли проникнуть в эту тайну.

И т.д. и т.п.

Поэтому сомнения в авторитете не беспочвенны

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Еще Ямараджа называют "Господь Ямараджа": http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/6/3/11

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Поэтому сомнения в авторитете не беспочвенны


Сомневающийся вы наш  :smilies:  

Почему Господа Брахму можно так называть - уже отвечала... потому что Он гуна-аватара и Творец этого мира. 

Все остальное в ваших новых примерах, везде, где "Господь Индра" - тоже отвечала: это _версия русского переводчика_. 

А Шрила Прабхупада там какое слово писал? 

Lord Indra? 

Опять двадцать пять?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Еще Ямараджа называют "Господь Ямараджа": http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/6/3/11


Шри Шукадева Госвами сказал: Господь Ямараджа, повелитель всех обитателей этого мира, возрадовался, когда услышал от своих слуг имя Нараяны. Он тотчас вспомнил лотосные стопы Господа и дал слугам такой ответ.

Ну вот, тот же случай, это ошибочная версия переводчика.  
А сам-то Прабхупада пишет *Lord Yamaraja* - без определенного артикля, но с именем персонажа, и это характерно для англоязычного мира, когда речь про разных "богов":  http://www.vedabase.com/en/sb/6/3/11


Sri Sukadeva Gosvami said: Thus having been questioned, *Lord Yamaraja*, the supreme controller of the living entities, was very pleased with his order carriers because of hearing from them the holy name of Narayana. He remembered the lotus feet of *the Lord* and began to reply.


Тот же случай ошибочного русского перевода "по накатанной", что с Индрой. Правильно было бы : "повелитель, Ямараджа". Ну или такие варианты: "*(полу)бог Ямарадж*". 

В оригинале все четко:  на санскрите в пословном переводе  "*девах - полубог* и дословно у Прабхупады в литературном: Lord Yamaraja, the supreme controller of the living entities (*повелитель Ямараджа, величайший контролер* живых существ"). Мало того, в этой же шлоке позже полубог думает о Всевышнем: hareh - Hari, the Personality of Godhead и *the Lord* (определенный артикль рядом с Lord  без имени - и вот это и относится ко Всевышнему, по-русски только это и можно переводить как "Господь").  

Ну и зачем одним и тем же словом назвали и слугу Бога, и Самого Бога? Шукадева Госвами не так говорит, Прабхупада тоже. Может быть, чтобы нам было о чем поговорить? Не думаю, что Ямарадж или Индра счастливы таким переводом. 

Кто-нибудь напишете Виджитатме прабху...  
Может быть, он объяснит, к чему эти вольности и искажения философии.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Кто-нибудь напишете Виджитатме прабху...  
> Может быть, он объяснит, к чему эти вольности и искажения философии.


Ну так это же ведь вы здесь видите искажение философии, вам и писать Виджитатме прабху.
Лично я тут не вижу искажения, чему доказательством многие цитаты из ШБ И ЧЧ. Господь просто как владыка.
А вот что там есть искажение, это вот вы и докажите, если исправите. А то ведь люди читают
а искажения как были так и есть. Если вы правы, неужели в электронной версии так долго всё это
исправлять, что годами висят искажения? ..

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Господь просто как владыка.


Что значит "просто как"?

В любом своем значении слово "Господь" может относиться только ко Всевышнему: 

* у слова "Господь" не существует формы множественного числа*, это и есть показатель, что невозможно его его применить к кому-то еще, кроме Всевышнего. 

Но множественное число есть у слова "Бог". 
Поэтому надо переводить "(полу)бог Индра, "(полу)бог Ямарадж" или "полубог смерти, Яма".




> Ну так это же ведь вы здесь видите искажение философии, вам и писать Виджитатме прабху.


Надо бы, конечно.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Что значит "просто как"?
> 
> В любом своем значении слово "Господь" может относиться только ко Всевышнему: 
> 
> * у слова "Господь" не существует формы множественного числа*, это и есть показатель, что невозможно его его применить к кому-то еще, кроме Всевышнего. 
> 
> Но множественное число есть у слова "Бог". 
> Поэтому надо переводить "(полу)бог Индра, "(полу)бог Ямарадж" или "полубог смерти, Яма".


Главенствующее божество в своей обители (ишвара)  также не может быть во множественном числе, разве
оно не является Господом для обитателей этой обители?

Если к слову Бог можно применить множественное число, то значит ли это что неправильно выражение
"любовь к Богу"?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Главенствующее божество в своей обители (ишвара)  также не может быть во множественном числе, разве
> оно не является Господом для обитателей этой обители?


Здесь сейчас разбирается перевод книг Шрилы Прабхупады для жителей конкретной обители - России и пользователей конкретного языка - русского. С его конкретными законами грамматики, отличными от законов иных языков. 




> Если к слову Бог можно применить множественное число, то значит ли это что неправильно выражение
> "любовь к Богу"?


Слово "Бог" многозначно: "Всевышний" - это лишь оно из его значений. 
Слово же "Господь" однозначно. 
Т.о. ваша логическая предпосылка для док-ва вашей позиции неверна.

__________________

Простите, у вас ведь нет высшего филологического  образования? К чему вам этот диспут? Пробелов в образовании в разговорах по интернету вы не восполните. Пожалуйста, дождитесь моего вопроса к редактору BBT - не тратьте время.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> Что значит "просто как"?
> 
> В любом своем значении слово "Господь" может относиться только ко Всевышнему: 
> 
> * у слова "Господь" не существует формы множественного числа*, это и есть показатель, что невозможно его его применить к кому-то еще, кроме Всевышнего. 
> 
> Но множественное число есть у слова "Бог". 
> Поэтому надо переводить "(полу)бог Индра, "(полу)бог Ямарадж" или "полубог смерти, Яма".
> 
> ...


Полностью согласна. Господь-только один. И Он не "просто владыка", а Изначальный Владыка, Владыка владык, Царь царей и Бог богов. Иного значения и быть не может. Поэтому никаких разночтений тут быть не должно.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Главенствующее божество в своей обители (ишвара)  также не может быть во множественном числе, разве
> оно не является Господом для обитателей этой обители?


Пожалуйста, посмотрите значение слова "Господь" в толковом словаре русского языка.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Полностью согласна. Господь-только один. И Он не "просто владыка", а Изначальный Владыка, Владыка владык, Царь царей и Бог богов. Иного значения и быть не может. Поэтому никаких разночтений тут быть не должно.


Да уж... и к BBT большой вопрос...

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> "Главенствующее божество в своей обители (ишвара) также не может быть во множественном числе, разве
> оно не является Господом для обитателей этой обители?"


Для себя я нашел ответ в том, что хотя Индра вроде бы и главный, но кроме Индры на сварге присутствует
также Господь Вишну по имени Упендра (который выше Индры). Поэтому Индра не главное божество на сварге,
не Господь Сварги, а лишь управляющий. Царь Индра, но Господь Упендра.

Если перенести это рассуждение на Сатья-локу, то и там Брахма не главное божество,
на Сатья локе также присутствует Вишну, поэтому Брахма там тоже не Господь.
Однако:
_"В пределах Сатьялоки находится одна из планет
Вайкунтхи, где в облике Махапуруши всегда пребывает
тысячеглавый, неземной Господь Вселенной"
"«Брахма же, хоть и считается сыном Махапуруши, в
действительности неотличен от Него Самого. По нашему
мнению, единая Абсолютная Истина принимает обе эти
формы. Это ее игра»._ (ББ 2.2.128)

Поэтому Брахма, поскольку неотличен от Господа Махапуруши,
может носить титул Господь Брахма, хотя он и не главный на Сатьялоке,
а лишь назначенный управляющий (который иногда может и сбежать
со страху от исполнения своих обязанностей).
ББ 2.2.147
_"Напуганный им, Брахма сбежал. Верховный Господь убил
демона, но Брахма, охваченный страхом, не вернулся, и
Господь поставил на его пост меня."_
Хорош Господь Сатья Локи, что и говорить...

И в тех мирах, где главное управляющее божество является действительно главным, 
а не просто управляющим как Индра, там тоже
обитатели могут называть своего владыку Господь Шива на Витала локе, 
Господь Брахма на Пушкара двипе, Господь Сурья, Господь Яма и т.д.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

ТЕКСТ 44

мрите 'нда эша этасмин йад абхут тато мартанда ити вйападешах. хиранйагарбха ити йад дхиранйанда-самудбхавах.

мрите — в мертвый; анде — в шар; эшах — этот; этасмин — в этом; йат — который; абхут — вошел (во время сотворения вселенной); татах — от этого; мартанда — Мартанда; ити — так; вйападешах — название; хиранйа-гарбхах — Хираньягарбха; ити — так; йат — потому что; хиранйа-анда-самудбхавах — тот, чье материальное тело появилось от Хираньягарбхи.

Бога Солнца называют Вайраджей, совокупным материальным телом всех живых существ. Во время сотворения мира он вошел в безжизненное яйцо вселенной, поэтому его еще называют Мартандой. Кроме того, он известен под именем Хираньягарбха, так как получил свое материальное тело от Хираньягарбхи [Господа Брахмы].

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Занимать положение Брахмы могут только очень возвышенные, духовно развитые живые существа. Если же во вселенной нет таких существ, Брахмой становится Сам Господь Вишну, Верховная Личность Бога, но это случается очень редко. Таким образом, Брахмы бывают двух видов: иногда это обыкновенное живое существо, а иногда Сам Верховный Господь. Брахма, о котором идет речь в этом стихе, принадлежит к обыкновенным существам. Но в любом случае его называют Вайраджа-Брахмой и Хираньягарбха-Брахмой, и бога Солнца тоже называют Вайраджа-Брахмой.


Кто-нибудь знает к какому виду Брахм относится Наш Брахма?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> к какому виду Боахм относится наш Брахма?


http://www.caitanya.org.ru/03_Librar...tures_0023.htm

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> Кто-нибудь знает к какому виду Брахм относится Наш Брахма?


Конечно знает))) Сам Господь Кришна точно знает)))

В тексте ответа на данный вопрос по приведенной выше ссылке говорится (цитата)
"Он - воплощение нашего Господа Брахмы, который сейчас является чистым преданным. Шрила Прабхупада в комментарии к "Шримад-Бхагаватам" объясняет, что наш Господь Брахма является чистым преданным, но он не был таковым прежде."

Но как же тогда он получил изначально такое высокое положение, если не являлся чистым преданным? Т. е нельзя говорить об очень высоком уровне его духовного развития. Неужели в тот момент творения Вселенной не нашлось чистых преданных для этой роли? Как то в это не особо верится...Чистые преданные есть всегда.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Но как же тогда он получил изначально такое высокое положение, если не являлся чистым преданным? Т. е нельзя говорить об очень высоком уровне его духовного развития. Неужели в тот момент творения Вселенной не нашлось чистых преданных для этой роли? Как то в это не особо верится...Чистые преданные есть всегда.


Но квалификацией для получения поста Господа Брахмы не является чистая преданность. Там говорится, что необходимая квалификация - желание сотрудничать с Господом, но там не написано о чистой преданности, насколько я понимаю.
Возможно у кого-то есть ещё цитаты о необходимой квалификации на пост Господа Брахмы? было бы интересно.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Возможно у кого-то есть ещё цитаты о необходимой квалификации на пост Господа Брахмы? было бы интересно.


Нужно быть жителем Брахма-локи. Когда Брахма в очередной раз сбежит, есть шанс попасть на его пост. "Кто тут к примеру в цари последний? Никого? Так я первый"

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Такой вопрос:Правильно ли называть Брахму и других полубогов (Индру, Агни) Господом наравне с Шри Кришной? Ведь Кришна-единственный, к кому  применим этот титул..


В лекции Шрилы Прабхупады нашлось это объяснение, что правильно называть великих мира сего, Господа Брахму, Шиву и др., Бхагаваном. Там же он даёт этому слову следующее определение: * "Те преданные, кто полностью следуют наставлениям Кришны, их также иногда называют Бхагаван. Бхагаван означает, что он знает то, чему учит Кришна. Он также Бхагаван.*"

_Шрила Прабхупада:_
 Если мы на самом деле заинтересованы в том, чтобы постичь духовное знание, тогда мы должны обратиться к представителю, ачарье. Пратиджане. И ачарья означает тот, кто следует Вьясадеве. Также как Майтрейа, Двайпаяна-сакха

дваипайана-сакха 
/ШБ 3.25.4/

маитрейо бхагавам. К нему обращаются как Бхагаван. Конечно Верховный Бхагаван это Бхага...

кришнас ту бхагаван свайам
/ШБ 1.3.28/

 Но другие могущественные личности, такие как Господь Брахма, Господь Шива, или Вьясадева, Майтрейа, очень, очень большие личности, к ним также иногда обращаются как Бхагаван. Нарададева. Они Бхагаван. На самом деле Бхагаван это Кришна. Но они достигли, насколько это возможно… невозможно обладать 100 процентным знанием Кришны. Никто не может этого сделать. Даже Нараяна не может этого сделать. Даже Бхишма не может этого сделать. Но те, кто, я имею в виду, преданные или те, кто полностью следуют наставлениям Кришны, их также иногда называют Бхагаван. Но этот Бхагаван не означает искусственный Бхагаван. Бхагаван означает, что он знает то, чему учит Кришна. Он также Бхагаван..

_Лекция по Шримад-Бхагаватам 3.25.4
(4 ноября 1974, Бомбей)_  http://prabhupada.com.ua/Lection SB/...4_11_1974.html

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

О, оказывается, этот фрагмент лекции уже приводился в теме, в другом формате и переводе:-) 
"Повторенье - мать ученья")

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Что ж, повторю и я. 
При этом помним, что учиться надо у тех, кто сам обучен и в полной мере владеет искусством перевода.

_____________

Еще раз смотрим упомянутую мной шлоку ШБ https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/10/27/20 :

Тут в одном месте The Lord переведено как "Верховный *Господь* (Он)",
в другом - the lord как "*повелитель* рая, Индра",
в третьем - to become her Lord, her Indra как "стать ее *господином*, ее Индрой"

Для не владеющих английским, еще раз: здесь переводчик грамотно переводит слово "Lord/lord", 
*в зависимости от контекста тремя разными способами*:

1/ Господь,
2/ повелитель,
3/ господин.

А в других местах ШБ уже не просматривается  тот же класс переводческой/редакторской работы. Возможно, и переводчики, и редакторы в разных Песнях - разные? 

Еще раз повторим. 

Английское слово Lord - многозначное, имеет мн. ч. lords, далеко не всегда указывает на Всевышнего. 

У русского слова "Господь" нет мн. ч.: в русском языке слово "Господь" всегда указывает на Всевышнего (Кришна, Баларама, Шри Кришна Чайтанья). Конструкции, только подтверждающие это правило: фразы навроде "два Господа, Кришна и Баларама".

Т.о., у английского слова "Lord" и русского "Господь" *семантические поля полностью не пересекаются*. 

Те, кто не понимают, что такое семантическое поле, должны сначала разобраться, прежде чем писать в этой теме. 

Русские переводы со словом "Lord" (в частности в ШБ) на сегодня, I.M.H.O., не проверены и делают послание Ачарьи странным. Эти конструкции "Господь Индра, Агни, Ямарадж", а также еще нашла "Господь Ману"...


(с этим в ШБ 4.11.30,35 совсем странно. В одной шлоке - корректно:

By the grace of *Lord* Krsna, the sages and *Lord Manu* reminded Dhruva Maharaja that 
По милости *Господа* Кришны *Сваямбхува Ману* и другие мудрецы напомнили Дхруве Махарадже, что... 

в другой : 
Thus Svayambhuva Manu, after giving instruction to Dhruva Maharaja, his grandson, received respectful obeisances from him. Then *Lord Manu* and the great sages went back to their respective homes.

Выслушав наставления своего деда Сваямбхувы Ману, Дхрува Махараджа почтительно поклонился ему, после чего *Господь (?) Ману* и великие мудрецы вернулись в свои обители... )  

...эти конструкции не соответствуют грамматике русского языка; нелогичны с философской точки зрения, т.к. противоречат задаче объяснять людям запада Абсолютное положение Кришны как Всевышнего. На этих местах спотыкаешься и недоумеваешь. А это признаки плохого перевода. Эти места на русский язык лучше переводить, к примеру, через "повелитель (чего-либо во Вселенной)", "владыка (чего-либо)".

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Но другие могущественные личности, такие как Господь Брахма, Господь Шива, или Вьясадева, Майтрейа, очень, очень большие личности, к ним также иногда обращаются как Бхагаван.


На это я могу ответить следующее. 

Вы привели эту цитату в док-во, но это два разных слова, английское Lord и санскритское bhagavan. У них тоже семантические поля не пересекаются полностью. Это док-во не сильно. Из него следует, что можно иногда называть их _Бхагаваном_, но не "Господом". 

Здесь сказано "другие могущественные личности: Господь Брахма, Господь Шива, Вьясадева, Майтрейа... Нарада". _Бхагаватами_ они являются, их так называют. Поэтому название "Шримад-Бхагаватам" и переводят "прекрасное повествование о Верховной Личности Бога и Его преданных". 

При этом Шрила Прабхупада в лекции немедля дает пояснение про _Бхагавана_ в лекции, в устной речи, что это Кришна - настоящий _Бхагаван_. Mы знаем, что стиль ШП - это лучше еще раз повториться, но чтобы не было никаких недоразумений у учеников. А что в книгах? Читатели читают то, что читают. У них нет вашей цитаты из лекции. В книге таких пояснений/отступлений/сносок ШП не делает почему-то везде, где использует Lord. Странно, не правда ли. Отчего так? Далеко не везде англ. многозначное слово "Lord" у Прабхупады означает "Господь". Поэтому и пояснений нет. 

 Однако что думает русский читатель ШБ, видя многочисленные конструкции с Г*о*сподами? Что это весьма странно для монотеистической религии, коей объявляет себя Вайшнавизм. 

Шрила Прабхупада сказал: "иногда обращаются". Однако сейчас в ШБ "Lord" переводится (по отношению не к Кришне-Балараме-Чайтанье) как "Господь" очень и очень часто (за редкими исключениями). При этом не добавляет русское ББТ пояснение, что на самом-то деле Господь - это Господь Кришна, как немедля делает ШП в приведенной вами лекции. И это, I.M.H.O., вовсе не в духе Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Правильно "по отношению не к Кришне-Балараме или Шри Кришна Чайтанье".
Почему у нас всего 30 мин. на правку ?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> При этом Шрила Прабхупада в лекции немедля дает пояснение про Бхагавана, в устной речи, что это Кришна - настоящий Бхагаван. Mы знаем, что стиль ШП - это лучше еще раз повториться, но чтобы не было никаких недоразумений у учеников


Это очень хорошее дополнение, спасибо вам за него! Шрила Прабхупада расставляет важные акценты, это его забота и его стиль.
Насчет Бхагавана и Господа (Lordа), эти два слова как-то в сознании слились в одно понятие, вероятно, это не совсем правильно. Интересно, а Шрила Прабхупада как их описывает, кто-то вникал? Бхагаван - это обладающий всеми достояниями, богатствами, Прабхупада объясняет _бхага_ + _ват_ означает "Тот, кто обладает богатствами"., а Lord? 
"Господь - Верховная Личность" - такое определение есть в Шримад Бхагаватам.
Еще Господь - _ишвара_, повелитель,  в этом понимании Шива и Брахма тоже _ишвары_ в этом мире. Но Кришна - Верховный ишвара, в отличии от Шивы и Брахмы.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> а Lord?


Это многозначное слово. Чтобы понять, какое значение имеется в виду в каждом конкретном случае, надо смотреть контекст, наличие определенного артикля, указывающего на единственного в своем роде, заглавная ли буква. 

the Lord - это "Господь" : https://translate.google.ru/#en/ru/the%20lord

Lord - это "господин", "повелитель", "владыка"  и еще много всего : https://translate.google.ru/#en/ru/lord

Также см. статью на 2 стр. темы "God vs Lord" (что значат эти слова для англоговорящих) : 
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post153381

В ней объясняется : "In a religious context, Lord is a title that is used for different gods and deities... Lord is one that rules over others... Lord is also related to Old English word ‘hlaford’ that means ruler or master.

Lord often refers to the almighty or the creator of the universe or the savior of mankind. Lord is one that rules over others. " 

Перевод: 

"В религиозном контексте Lord - это титул, используемый для разных богов и божеств... Lord - это тот, кто *правит* над другими... Lord соотносится со старо-английским словом ‘hlaford’, которое означает "*правитель, господин, владелец*(master)".

Часто Lord относится к Всемогущему, к Творцу вселенной или спасителю человечества. Lord - тот, кто *правит* над другими".

Поэтому когда речь не о Кришне, правильнее переводить: "господин, повелитель, владыка (чего-либо, кого-либо)", "(полу)бог огня/рая/луны", или еще как-то, смотря по контексту (даже просто упускать, как в случае с Сваямбхувой Ману в ШБ 4.11.30). Но не словом "Господь", которое исторически в русском языке обозначает только Бога-Отца или Христа. Брахму или Шиву согласно нашей философии - можно. 


________________

Тем, кто недостаточно владеет английским или не-лингвистам просто можно помнить, что если вы видите в русском ШБ "Господь" по отношению не к Кришне, это вовсе не значит, что Шрила Прабхупада так сказал. При этом в ШБ есть редкие места, переведенные замечательно, как ШБ 10.27.20 или ШБ 4.11.30.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Правильно "по отношению не к Кришне-Балараме или Шри Кришна Чайтанье".
> Почему у нас всего 30 мин. на правку ?


Специально ради вас изменил на 45.  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Спасибо! свершилось чудо )

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

45 минут это значительно удобней! А то часто не успеваешь подкорректировать сообщение.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Чтобы понять, какое значение имеется в виду в каждом конкретном случае, надо смотреть контекст, наличие определенного артикля, указывающего на единственного в своем роде, заглавная ли буква. 
> 
> the Lord - это "Господь" 
> 
> Lord - это "господин", "повелитель", "владыка" и еще много всего


Это очень важный момент. Тогда переводчики должны более тщательно разбирать. А то нам, безъязычным эти акценты совсем неясны. 
И особенно для новичков, изучающих  книги Шрилы Прабхупады, будет полезно сразу уяснить, что Брахма и Шива не равны Господу Кришне. Английский артикль в этом смысле очень помог бы.
 Может писать  "Господь Брахма" и "the Господь Кришна"? )))) Или просто "господь Брахма", а то "владыка" уж больно устаревшее слово, какие-то странные ассоциации вызывает.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Я привела возможные варианты - никто же вас не обязывает выделять из ряда именно этот вариант. Вполне нормально перевести в контексте как "владыка океана", например "lord of the sea". Это хороший русский язык. 

Чтобы снизить восприятие некоторыми русскоязычными слова Lord как практически равного русскому слову "Господь", давайте посмотрим, как lord используется носителями в живом английском языке. 

_______________________

Общее значение (имя существительное): someone or something having power, authority, or influence; a master or ruler / кто-то или что-то, имеющие власть, авторитет, влияние; властитель или правитель. 

Синoнимы слова lord:  magnate, tycoon, mogul, captain, baron, king, industrialist, proprietor, big shot
 (магнат, могул, капитан, барон, царь, промышленник, собственник, большая шишка)


Живые примеры языка: 

lord - пэр 
Lord - член палаты лордов
lords - лорды







lords of creation - 1) поэт. человечество, человеческий род 2) шутл. мужчины, сильный пол


"Властелин колец" - отличный пример перевода, когда Lord - не Всевышний

drug lord - нарко-барон

feudal lord - феодал, ленд-лорд

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Или просто "господь Брахма"


"Господь Брахма" и "Господь Шива" лично я нормально воспринимаю. Брахма - Творец вселенной, и Они гуна-аватары все-таки. А у вас есть неприятие этих конструкций?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> "Господь Брахма" и "Господь Шива" лично я нормально воспринимаю. Брахма - Творец вселенной, и Они гуна-аватары все-таки. А у вас есть неприятие этих конструкций?


Лично у меня никогда не вызывало вопросов словосочетание Господь Брахма, но, вот у автора темы возникло сомнение, и, как вы говорите, Шрила Прабхупада только к Кришне применял артикль the, выходит нужно это выделить каким-то образом в книгах.
Если я все правильно поняла)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> и, как вы говорите, Шрила Прабхупада только к Кришне применял артикль the


Я такого не говорила, я сказала: 

"Чтобы понять, какое значение имеется в виду в каждом конкретном случае, надо смотреть контекст, наличие определенного артикля, указывающего на единственного в своем роде, заглавная ли буква".

The Supreme Lord is self-sufficient: He can do everything Himself. The Lord appointed one of His innumerable children to the position of Indra, the lord of the cosmic heaven... 

Верховный Господь самодостаточен: Он может обходиться без посторонней помощи. Он назначил одного из Своих бесчисленных сыновей на пост Индры, повелителя райских планет,... 

 ШБ 10.27.20.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> вот у автора темы возникло сомнение


Усли у автора темы остались сомнения, пусть озвучит. Но мне кажется, все довольно ясно.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Усли у автора темы остались сомнения, пусть озвучит. Но мне кажется, все довольно ясно.


Автору, может, ясно, а я что-то еще больше запуталась  :smilies: 
 Но это не страшно, разберемся)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Наверное вам слишком много (либо недостаточно) информации по грамматике, поэтому может быть сложно. Люди годами учатся, и системно. 

Если вкратце, надо просто применять здравый смысл и не называть уникальным русским словом "Господь" Его слуг.  

Если требуется обозначить их тождество с Кришной в рамках нашей философии, это другими языковыми средствами делает и сам Прабхупада, и его опытные переводчики. Не допуская двойственности в процессе обучения. Например, у него есть особенное выражение "Supreme Personality of Servitor Godhead" - "Верховная Личность слуги Бога" ( Ади 1.46 комм., ШБ 11.17.27 комм. )

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А вот Бхагаван-это именно Верховный Господь.


Матаджи Вишну-бхакта, ещё объяснение нашлось, теперь в _Шримад Бхагаватам_, в каком случае великих преданных - Господа Брахму, Нараду, Господа Шиву и других иногда называют _бхагаваном_. Когда великие Личности распространяют ведическое знание на благо всех обитателей вселенной, их можно величать _бхагаваном._

"Шри Шукадева Госвами продолжал: Первое сотворенное существо, Господь Брахма, — это самый могущественный полубог во вселенной, вершащий всеми ее делами. Он появился на свет от Самого Бога, Верховной Личности, и с тех пор, зная, для чего создана вселенная, неустанно заботится о благе всех ее обитателей...

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Источником всего сущего является Господь Вишну, Высшая Душа (атма). Об этом сказано в «Веданта-сутре»: джанмадй асйа йатах. И поскольку Брахма родился от Самого Господа Вишну, его называют атма-йони. Кроме того, он назван здесь _бхагаваном_, хотя обычно слово _бхагаван_ употребляется по отношению ко Всевышнему (Господу Вишну или Кришне). Великих преданных Господа, таких, как Господь Брахма, Нарада или Господь Шива, иногда тоже называют словом _бхагаван_, ибо они воплощают в жизнь замысел Верховной Личности Бога. Господа Брахму величают _бхагаваном_ за то, что он осуществляет вторичное творение вселенной. Он всегда думает о том, как спасти обусловленные души, которые пришли в этот мир ради материальных наслаждений. Именно с этой целью Брахма распространяет по всей вселенной ведическое знание."
_Песнь 5
Глава 1
Деяния Махараджи Приявраты_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Этот момент комментария еще очень интересный:
"Господа Брахму величают _бхагаваном_ за то, что он осуществляет вторичное творение вселенной."

И  еще из _Шримад Бхагаватам 5.2.3:_

 "Особого внимания здесь заслуживают слова_ бхагаван ади-пурушам. Бхагаван ади-пурушам_ — это Господь Кришна. Об этом говорится в «Брахма-самхите»:   Господь Кришна является изначальным существом. В «Бхагавад-гите» Арджуна тоже называет Кришну изначальным существом, а Санджая называет Его Бхагаваном. Однако в этом стихе слова _бхагаван ади-пурушам_ относятся к Господу Брахме. Его называют Бхагаваном потому, что он первое существо во вселенной и, будучи представителем Верховной Личности Бога, наделен огромным могуществом. Господь Брахма обладает теми же способностями, что и Господь Вишну...
Господь Вишну знает желания всех живых существ, ибо в образе Параматмы находится в сердце каждого из них, и Господу Брахме тоже известны их желания, так как он узнаёт об этом от Вишну. В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (1.1.1) сказано:  — Господь Брахма получает все необходимое знание от Господа Вишну, пребывающего в его сердце.   https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/5/2/3

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Обращение в BBT 

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=17898

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Смыслы слова Lord в английском языке* 

Главное, что надо понять: разные языки - это разные системы мышления. Поэтому переводить надо в первую очередь смысл, а не слова. Для этого надо понимать контекст.  

Lord - это слово, могущее придавать словосочетаниям самый разный смысл. 

Для носителей англ. языка в разных случаях в зависимости ОТ КОНТЕКСТА Lord значит СОВЕРШЕННО РАЗНЫЕ ВЕЩИ. Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада спокойно употреблял это слово вместе с именами полубогов или Ману. 

Вот примеры, я выделила некоторые интересные, помогающие понять нам *суть использования этого слова* в английском. Среди них такие необычные для нас значения, как "доминирующая планета", "глава ведомства", "промышленный магнат, воротила, заправила", или в глагольных формах "важничание", "помыкание другими", "строить из себя аристократа". Это даже просто *титул учтивости для сыновей*  высшей знати.   


1. 1) а) *господин, владыка, повелитель* "The Lord of the Rings" — "*Властелин* колец" (роман Дж.Р.Толкина) Syn: master , chief , sovereign б) *властитель* Syn: owner , possessor , proprietor в) феодал, сеньор lord of the manor — владелец поместья 2) (Lord) а) *Бог, Господь, Владыка* б) = Our Lord Господь, Иисус Христос (в христианстве) - Lord's day - Lord's Prayer - Lord's Supper - Lord's table 3) обычно Lord лорд, пэр, член палаты лордов my lord [] — милорд (официальное обращение к пэрам, епископам, судьям верховного суда) 4) (the Lords) палата лордов the Lords spiritual — "духовные лорды" (епископы - члены палаты лордов) the Lords temporal — "мирские лорды" (светские члены палаты лордов) House of Lords — палата лордов 5) (Lord) лорд (употребляется как компонент в наименованиях некоторых высоких постов) Lord Privy Seal — лорд-хранитель малой печати First Lord of the Admiralty — первый лорд адмиралтейства, военно-морской министр First Lord of the Treasury — первый лорд казначейства Lord (High) Admiral — лорд (верховный) адмирал Lord (High) Chancellor — лорд-канцлер (глава судебного ведомства и верховный судья Англии, председатель палаты лордов и одного из отделений Верховного суда) Lord Chamberlain — лорд-камергер, лорд-гофмейстер Lord Chief Justice — лорд - главный судья Lord Keeper of the Great Seal — лорд-хранитель большой государственной печати Lord President — лорд председатель (Тайного совета) Lords Commissioners of the Admiralty, Lords of the Admiralty — лорды-уполномоченные Адмиралтейства, лорды Адмиралтейства (члены Совета Адмиралтейства) Lords Commissioners of the Treasury, Lords of the Treasury — лорды-уполномоченные (5 лордов-уполномоченных, входящих в состав руководства Министерства финансов Великобритании) - First Sea Lord - Lord Lieutenant - Lord Mayor 6) Ld.; LL., Lo. лорд (титулование пэра или старшего сына пэра; ставится перед титулом пэра или именем старшего сына пэра; во всех случаях, кроме непосредственного церемониального употребления, *этот титул может заменять титулы "маркиз", "граф" или "виконт"*; если для уточнения упоминается имя, данное при крещении, то оно идёт первым) Alfred, Lord Tennyson — Альфред, лорд Теннисон 7) (промышленный) магнат; воротила, заправила the cotton lords — хлопчатобумажные магнаты 8) , муж, супруг ;  (the) Lord knows who (what, how, ... ) — бог знает, кто (что, как, ...) to live like a lord — как сыр в масле кататься - lord and master - lords of creation 2. 1) обычно to lord it *строить из себя аристократа; важничать; командовать* He lords it over his friends. — Он *помыкает* своими друзьями. He will not be lorded over. — Он не позволит, чтобы им помыкали. Syn: domineer 2) а) давать титул лорда Syn: ennoble б) титуловать лордом lord [] 1) a person who has power or authority over others, such as a monarch or master 2) a male member of the nobility, esp in Britain 3) (in medieval Europe) a feudal superior, esp the master of a manor Compare: lady 5) 4) a husband considered as head of the household (archaic except in the facetious phrase lord and master) 5) *astrology a planet having a dominating influence* 6) - my lord 7) () now rare to make a lord of (a person) 8) to act in a superior manner towards (esp in the phrase lord it over) • Etymology: Old English hl?ford bread keeper ; see LOAF 1 , WARD Derived words: lordless ; lordlike lord - by the Lord Harry! - Good Lord! - lord and master - the Lord Harry - Lord have mercy - lord of creation - new lords, new laws lord 1) господин, владелец 2) *хозяин* 3) *магнат (промышленный)* 4) король - press lords - the cotton lords lord 1) лорд, пэр 2) член палаты лордов • lords spiritual — лорды духовного звания, духовные лорды (епископы и архиепископы - члены палаты лордов) ; lords temporal — светские лорды (члены палаты лордов) - chief lord - law lords - lord of manor - lords of appeal - mesne lord




Lord междометие [] боже!, бог мой! (выражает удивление, досаду, испуг) Oh, Lord! He's a policeman. — О, Боже! Он полицейский. Syn: heavens! , good heavens! Lord [] 

1) a title given to God or Jesus Christ 2) a) a title given to men of high birth, specifically to an earl, marquess, baron, or viscount b) a courtesy title given to the younger sons of a duke or marquess c) the ceremonial title of certain high officials or of a bishop or archbishop Lord Mayor Lord of Appeal Law Lord Lord Bishop of Durham 3) (sometimes not capital) an exclamation of dismay, surprise, etc Good Lord! Lord only knows! Lord [] 

1) лорд, пэр; член палаты лордов [House of Lords] (peerage , peer) 

2) лорд (принятая неофициальная форма титулования маркизов [marquess ], графов [earl ], виконтов [viscount] и баронов [baron 1)]; , Lord Greystone; имя может ставиться перед титулом; , Alfred, Lord Tennyson) 3) лорд (титулование пожизненного пэра [life peer ]; с наименованием титула, часто совпадающего с фамилией) 4) лорд (*"титул учтивости" [courtesy title] сыновей пэров*; с именем и фамилией или с именем; , Lord Peter Wimsey, Lord Peter) 5) епископ - член палаты лордов (lords spiritual) Lord Lord Advocate — лорд-адвокат, генеральный прокурор по делам Шотландии; Lord Chairman of Committees — лорд-председатель комитетов (первый заместитель спикера палаты лордов) ; Lord Chamberlain — лорд-камергер, лорд-гофмейстер; Lord (High) Chancellor — лорд-канцлер (член кабинета министров в Великобритании, спикер палаты лордов, председатель Верховного суда) ; Lord Chief Baron — председатель суда казначейства (в Англии до 1873 г.) ; Lord Chief Justice of England — судья-председатель отделения королевской скамьи Высокого суда правосудия, лорд-главный судья; Lord Commissioner — лорд-уполномоченный (один из 5 лордов-уполномоченных, входящих в состав руководства министерства финансов в Великобритании) ; Lord Great Chamberlain — лорд обер-гофмейстер; Lord High Steward of England — 1. лорд-распорядитель (на коронации и т.п.) 2. председатель суда пэров (назначенный для рассмотрения конкретного дела) ; Lord Justice Clerk — вице-председатель Высшего уголовного суда и председатель внешней палаты Сессионного суда; Lord Justice General — лорд-верховный судья (председатель Сессионного суда Шотландии) ; Lord Justice of Appeal — судья апелляционного суда (в Англии) ; Lord Keeper of the Great Seal — лорд-хранитель большой государственной печати; Lord Lieutenant — 1. генерал-губернатор Олстера (после 1922 г.) 2. лорд-лейтенант, хранитель архива и главный мировой судья графства (в Великобритании) ; Lord Mayor — лорд-мэр; Lord Ordinary — лорд-ординарий, ординарный лорд (судья первой инстанции Сессионного суда Шотландии) ; President of the Council and Leader of the House of Lords — лорд-председатель (тайного) совета и лидер палаты лордов (в Великобритании, член кабинета) ; Lord Privy Purse — лорд-хранитель сумм, ассигнованных на личные королевские расходы; Lord Privy Seal and Leader of the House of Commons — лорд-хранитель (малой) печати и лидер палаты общин (в Великобритании, член кабинета) ; Lord Provost — лорд-мэр (в крупных городах Шотландии) ; Lord Steward of the Household — лорд-сенешал; the Lords — палата лордов - First Lord of the Admiralty - First Lord of the Treasury - First Sea Lord - Lord of Appeal in Ordinary - Lord of Session - Lords of Parliament



*Носитель англ. языка автоматически выбирает одно из значений многозначного слова Lord ПО КОНТЕКСТУ.

ГРАМОТНЫЙ ПЕРЕВОДЧИК КАЖДЫЙ РАЗ ПОДБИРАЕТ то СЛОВО или СЛОВОСОЧЕТАНИЕ в языке перевода, которое придает всей фразе тот же смысл, что в оригинале. 

Поэтому всякий раз переводить Lord как Господь - это грубая ошибка*.

----------

